
Japan Inches Forward with Plans to Host Next Big Particle Collider - LinuxBender
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/japan-inches-forward-with-plans-to-host-next-big-particle-collider/
======
techdragon
Genuine question, is it possible to g Host such a sensitive instrument in
Japan? I mean “run of the mill” synchrotrons are so precise these days, that
they can track the concrete floor flexing with the tidal flex of the earths
crust.

Does the geological stability of Japan pose no problem to things for some
reason I’m not aware of ? I mean it’s one thing to say they are going to do
it, but base on my current understanding Japan is probably a suboptimal
location.

